# Mangy coyote



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

What do you guys do with a MANGY yote,I just let them lay but do you think when the birds and such start eating them it spreads the Mange.Shot one the other day and he looked like a skined rat.
Griz


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I've only shot one that had mange back when I was in high school. I took it to our disposal pit and burned it. I didn't even want to touch the damn thing. Talk about disgusting!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I try to cover them with a little snow or something so that it attracts as little other wildlife as possible and let it lay


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I shot this coyote the other day. She had a little mange on her tail. I snapped this photo and threw her in a gulley. Hated to touch her and took a bath and washed all my hunting clothes soon as I got back home.
Hate to see them with the mange.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I shot one about a month ago that looked a lot like the one in the picture above. It had a little mange on the tale and a little on the belly. Had good guard hairs still. I took it to the fur buyer in Mandan. He still bought it. Kind of suprised me.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

boondocks said:


> ... the fur buyer in Mandan....


Could you PM me that fur buyer's contact info?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

He is over at Kist Livestock in Mandan in the parking lot. I beleive he is there from 3pm to 6pm only on Wednesdays. You may have to drive around the parking lot a little to find him but he's pretty obvious with a pickup load of furs. The guys name is Arny Voight I think.

There is also one in Judson, east of Mandan, that pays better. He puts on the New Salem tournament every year. I'm pretty sure his last name is Hyde. Where he lives in Judson I'm not sure. Maybe someone else on here can help with that if they are familular with him. I had a freind take some fur to him and he got some really good prices.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

boondocks said:


> He is over at Kist Livestock in Mandan in the parking lot. I beleive he is there from 3pm to 6pm only on Wednesdays. You may have to drive around the parking lot a little to find him but he's pretty obvious with a pickup load of furs. The guys name is Arny Voight I think.
> 
> There is also one in Judson, east of Mandan, that pays better. He puts on the New Salem tournament every year. I'm pretty sure his last name is Hyde. Where he lives in Judson I'm not sure. Maybe someone else on here can help with that if they are familular with him. I had a freind take some fur to him and he got some really good prices.


Thanks!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

That's not mange - This is mange!

Look at the picture on the right, you may have to cut and paste it into word and than enlarge it to see it better -- it's the worse case I have seen!

http://www.ndfhta.com/photo.htm


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Wish I hadn't looked at that. What a pitiful sight.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Manged coyotes make the best eating.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The worst spots that I've found mange is in the SE corner of the state kind of by Forman/Oaks area. I'd say that at least 50-60% of the coyotes shot were mange. The central section (bismarck/steel) area has some, only about 5%-10% of what we saw had it. Up by Minot there was quite a bit also probably in the 30% range. Of course this is just a general population. There was also quite a few down by the carson area. i haven't been way west or up in the NE corner for some time so i would know about that area. 
xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Leave them lay, Usually find a brush pile and throw them in, get them out of sight and out of mind.

forgot to add one thing. If your dogs come into contact with mange, highly unlikely but anyhow if they do. The Vet offers a topical medicine called Revolution that takes care of mites. I've heard good things.

Deano


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

that coyote has very little mange ive shoot 32 coyotes this year and 10 off them had no fur on there tail at all. It is bad here this year. I live in saskatchewan canada


----------

